
Taxpayers paid to develop remdesivir but will have no say when Gilead sets price - drocer88
https://www.chron.com/business/article/Taxpayers-paid-to-develop-remdesivir-but-will-15296173.php
======
mikece
Politicians need to be held accountable for passing laws to allow for crap
like this. If Gilead wants to set their own prices and reap all of the profit
then they should foot bill for R&D. But if We The People pay for the
development costs then the drug should be available to American Citizens at
cost and available to the rest of the world at a reasonable price with
negotiators from the Department of State, HHS, and Dept of Commerce hammering
out the pricing details (or arranging for quid-pro-quo reciprocity as seen
fit).

~~~
ipnon
The best enforcement mechanism is the election. Every voter needs to have all
relevant information available when voting. They must forego the campaigns'
narrative and make their own decisions using their own data.

In democracy you always get the politicians you deserve.

